

Ask HN: What's the best client for gmail for mac? - hamzaouazzanic

I am looking for a client that allows me to integrate tools like rapportive, yesware, bananatag among others. 
Thank you for your help!
======
samwillis
Airmail ([http://airmailapp.com/](http://airmailapp.com/)) is a very good
Gmail client for mac and it has plugins. I don't know if rapportive, yesware
and bananatag are supported though.

~~~
toomuchtodo
It also has a GPGtools plugin.

------
andybak
I've always stuck to gmail.com (although I'd consider switching to inbox.com
if I could get over my inertia).

I've never really had any serious issues with it. It did have a patch of
slowness a year back but that seems to have been resolved.

I'm not sure how the offline capabilities have matured - as I'm very rarely
away from a data connection.

I don't want to hijack the thread but what are your prime reasons for wanting
an alternative interface?

~~~
anishkothari
I've been very impressed by Inbox, especially the UI. It feels the way Gmail
did when it first came out ~10 years ago.

------
j42
Personally I've found Unibox a better fit for my usual conversation flow.

It's a bit new and not as polished as it could be, but when the chains get
long, identity-based conversation threads seem much easier to manage.

------
akerr
I just use Mail. It's fine. Still miss Sparrow though.

